# G 27 lenkt nicht



## Dani866 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe heute mein G 27 ausgepackt richtig angschlossen und installiert.  Beim einstecken in den PC zuckt es ein bisschen  und die LED's  sind gehen an und bei Spielen oder beim einstellen reagiert die Lenkung  nicht alles andere schon (Knöpfe, Schaltwippen, Pedale...).

z.B.:problemas logitech g27 - YouTube

Bei allen Spielen usw.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen ?   ​


----------



## Creep1972 (25. Oktober 2011)

Treiber sind alle Installiert???


----------



## Dani866 (26. Oktober 2011)

Creep1972 schrieb:


> Treiber sind alle Installiert???


 
Ja witd erkannt und der Rest geht ja nur das lenken nicht!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Oktober 2011)

*->* Anmeldung für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Dani866 (28. Oktober 2011)

Der Typ von Logitch konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen, werde es umtauschen -.-


----------



## Own3r (28. Oktober 2011)

Du solltest es sofort umtauschen, denn das Teil ist 100%ig defekt.


----------



## tripod (4. November 2011)

bisschen spät, aber ich würde auf ein defektes netzteil tippen.


----------



## meik80 (4. November 2011)

Beim PC start dreht sich das G27?


----------



## tripod (5. November 2011)

aus eigener erfahrung: es fängt wohl kurz an sich zu kalibrieren.

betonung auf "fängt kurz an"

hatte das gleiche problem, netzteil vom lenkrad war hinüber


----------

